# Best Play hole?



## Film_Maker (May 12, 2005)

What are the best freestyle holes in Colorado / Wyoming? and at what water level?


----------



## Full_Tilt (May 3, 2004)

I love the steamboat hole, great hole in the spring time. I do believe it will wash out after the spring melt off  but theres always holes ont he front range


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Best hole is the Cherry Creek Hole. It also has the worst season - about one day per year, when the SP and CC are both pumped way up and the dam is raised. So practically, check out Steamboat and Lyons, good features and a real season.


----------



## arnster (Mar 15, 2006)

clear creek or salida are way better than the hole in steamboat . The hole in steamboat is a breaking wave and sucks.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, Golden is much better than the holes in Steamboat.



Ha Ha


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

salidas play hole is one of the best man made hole, golden his awesome to, gunnison is ok, steamboat is ok, and i have never been to pueblos. but if you wanna see more play holes the latest LVM has a huge segment on it that shows almost all of them


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

yep you all are right the salida hole is the best around here, the bv hole is not even close. 

the bv hole just isnt as good, but wait it will be followed by another hole, then another hole, then another hole, then 300 yds later i take out at my house. :lol:


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Lyons
Union
Golden (maybe on a really good day @ best)
Lawson
Fluffy Muffin
M-wave
Salida
BV
Big Sir
Lucky-7
Little-D
Steamboat
?
?oh yea Santa Rita and Corner Pocket


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Ginger. Gore rapid on the Colorado. :? 

h


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

The Animas town run at 4500+ is good at 7000+ IS AWESOME / Stoner on the Dolores / the big hole at around a 1000 on the San Miguel. And dont' forget the ass-whupping waiting to happen at Burns.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Hands down Santa Rita at 8300. You just need a lookout to spot incoming lumber, the bottom of the hole feels like it is 5' under the river level, then followed by a 12' pile of fluff above your head... sick. 

Steve.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> yep you all are right the salida hole is the best around here, the bv hole is not even close.
> 
> the bv hole just isnt as good, but wait it will be followed by another hole, then another hole, then another hole, then 300 yds later i take out at my house.


RDNEK, I was up in BV on Monday for the pre-construction meeting for the park and everyone was asking my input on the new BV tag line to put on the Welcome sign...I came up with this one. See what you think..

"Welcome to Buena Vista...24 miles north of paradise!"


----------



## Hammer (Sep 9, 2005)

Hobie... just curious how often and at what levels do you get in Ginger and play? Sounds scary to me, but then you're a badass, so I guess it's relative. Do you even have fun in the other, smaller holes? Seems like a play day in Ginger would ruin the rest?


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

from reading all of the reply's i have come to a good conclusion. this state kicks ass and just about any where you go and there's a river near by its going to have a descent play hole so just go out and paddle it


----------



## MonsieurExtrem (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah Vualtman, unless the levels suck, which is, um, often.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

And so, on the seventh day, he made mountain bikes.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Harvey-
Nice work on that BV slogan. I like it. Very apt...very apt indeed.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

> "Welcome to Buena Vista...24 miles north of paradise!"


Holy Crap, Harvey, that is f%cking hilarious.

Oh yeah...and to answer the question:
Golden is by far the best playboating in the state of CO. BV sucks, the hole is way too challenging, way too violent, and the lines are way too long.

*******--How many times did you swim in Chile?? I was kind of worried about you. I mean all you guys do is play poker, ride sleds, and drink High Lifes. Then you hop off the couch (with no roll practice sessions) and run the Futa.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

That shit is funny Harv. You know how we feel up here in BV - we are just happy to be in the same county as a place like Salida.

When you think about it salider rocks! You can creek after work (only if you want to drive through bv), and the numbers and piney are close (if you want to drive through bv). I guess you do have 2 holes and a nice mellow class 1 section of the ark right out your back door. Great if you are learnin to kayak or fishin other wise you gotta drive through bv to get to the goods. Here is how I break it down - I can have 1 to 2 extra high life(s) in the time it takes you salidalians to get up here! 

Marco! Rumor has it you will be livin with Wood et al at big Ts house this summer! If so we need to capitalize on this and get a web cam 24/7 to keep track of all the action! 

Just kiddin, Marco, Man let me tell ya that the Fu is the shit - flat out the shit. Beautiful place, awesome people, huge waves, and when we were there it was very low and the play was great. 

The pistola wave at the start of the bridge to bridge run is still in my dreams. 24 to 30 trout that are super easy to catch. And Nate = the super hook up down there, his hostel is under construction and should be done by the time I go back down there next march. You should come next year if you can. Other than the 12 plus hr flight down there it is one of the best places I have ever expirenced! Also go to Buenos Aries for at least a day, two would be better, crazy city, and right there with Miami, Los Angles, and Manhattan as far as beautiful tall women go


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Woops...I called a truce last thread and then I start shit again like a bad boy. Oh well...it is more fun to talk shit anyway. By the way... why is Mark still chiming in? Isn't he reading buisness theory in the library at Harvard by now? Nobody is taking any swings at Boston here...

Rdnek that is all true and you guys drive to Salida to get laid so I guess that that makes us even. Another thread hijacked by the Ark Valley wars!


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Actually Harvey, I have been studying hydro engineering theories on how to build a high quality wave. Maybe by the time you break ground in BV I will have some solid theories for you to use; because for the love of Pete, we need a surf wave...

*******--ya, the rumor is true. And, man, I am looking forward to some quality whitewater kayaking this summer. I almost decided to live with the Dr. in Salida, but the room in T's place is just the right price. Plus, as you noted, I would have to drive up to BV everyday to kayak quality whitewater. 

I am glad to hear you guys had a good trip. I will try to get on board next year's extravaganza.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Gotta throw something in here for Wyoming....Taco on the Snake at around 5600...and some damn good waves as well. Green River has some fun play features as well.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep but talkin smack is soooo much fun  , I guess we did hijack this thread. 

So to get back on track as far as play - with all the water that we have up there in them hills - one and a half in the numbers will only be rivaled by the Darwin wave as IMO the best in the state. Just a quick note the guy is not super friendly on the river left at the one and a half wave so please tread lightly and quietly as you surf. This spot will give up huge, huge, air if the river is about give or take a bit - 3k on the browns gauge. 

If we happen to get 4k in browns the storm door or canyon door spot is a one hitter but it also is just about as good as it gets but is much more firendly than one and a half.


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I second the 1 and a half statement. Its by far the most fun wave I have been on in the state. Why can't they make a man made features like that?


----------



## Granpa (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Harvey,
What do you know about getting laid in Salida, you have two kids and a wife!  

Later, Your Camp Counselor


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> Actually Harvey, I have been studying hydro engineering theories on how to build a high quality wave. Maybe by the time you break ground in BV I will have some solid theories for you to use; because for the love of Pete, we need a surf wave...


Leave town for a few days and I get no chance to reply...Surf Wave?! Selby explictly told me no surf waves. Before cartwheels become totally uncool he wants to start the revival of cartwheels, that is how cutting edge he is. So only ledge holes, sorry bro, I guess you missed that memo. 



> Hey Harvey,
> What do you know about getting laid in Salida, you have two kids and a wife!
> 
> Later, Your Camp Counselor


Granpa, I am still working through in therapy what my camp counselor did to me back in the day. Please do not bring this up in this public forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

- Hole riding is for people who do not understand how to use a wave. Generally, a surf session at South Canyon makes me lust for a move to the Pac NW or somewhere with water. If you want to playboat you should probably move to West Virginia.

Look here you little golden ho downers. Marko, I know you now are living in Boston and I am sure you jest with your statement “Golden is the best rodeo in the State”.

Come out to Steamboat this year and I bet you a copy of my new movie that you will not be disappointed. Many of the boaters around here want the C and D hole to be kept secret.

I would love to help you all pistol flip, pan am, and generally ho down on my sicko back yard features. If you are worried about swimming because you are out of breath and are having trouble being released by the hole, then don’t come. Last year at 3,200 I thought I was going to drown in the C-hole. Retentive feature, awesome glassy left side, awesome loop hole on the right. That is just the C hole. The D hole, which we just channeled and now is open for swapping, on the other hand just turns in to a flushy wave. Boo-Hoo. I hate pulling clean donkey flips on that shit. Too bad more energy goes into fish creek. Maybe I could pull an EJ and do a new move (or an old move with a small turn, I will call mine the Dirty Sanchez.)

Come up, I will run you all a little clinic on my lunch hour.

Viva La Chunderposse!!!

We really benefited from some design lessons those boys learned messing up the Golden Whitewater Park. 20 drops and not one is worth a damn at a decent water level. I had to take 2 weeks off from raging my shoulder when I came and stole the Golden Rodeo Win last Spring. Thanks for conveniently disqualifying me from winning the CO cup since there “were not enough participants". Looks like that cheater mike Paris will win another title he should not have. At least I took the Boater X this year from him in Golden. Pushing over cones, those gym teachers who wear tight Bike shorts, stealing peeks of their students in the shower, and cheat by knocking cones out of the should be winners grasp in order to win, should be ashamed of themselves.

NH
-otcouch.com


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

nothing on the poudre would be in the top 100, unless we can get our feature built.
But if you can catch waves on the fly, then there are a dozen fun features at high water, from Narrows down to BTO


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

????? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Not to be a Dick,

Are you going to charge down upper fish creek at over 3.5 Feet? The levels are totally dependent on weather but if we have a warm spring, only the strong should be out there. 

We are running a combined event. Invitations are out. When the pros who have won the worlds for the past 5 or 6 years get back to us, the filler spots will get addressed. 

Local rippers should be invited, maybe I will talk with the gang here about maybe having some sort of qualifier on Sunday if folks want to stomach the Upper Fish Creek race.

Thanks,

Nick Hinds


----------



## chadcoffman (Feb 19, 2006)

*I wish that wasn't true, but...*

The season is the real issue - If anyone can tell me of a playspot running right now, within 2 hours of Boulder/Denver, I'd be most grateful. Just anything to get wet and stretch out the muscles before the season rolls in, would be nice.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

not the epic bouncy wave action these boys require to get them off the couch but if the upper Ark is over 400 you can play in both holes in Salida and I beleive BV works at that level to some degree as well...


----------



## hydroguy (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally like your girlfriends playhole.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

upper fish at 3.5, yahooo. bring it... i've been needing to work on my rodeo creeking skills.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

dont drive up here to bv quite yet - there was ice on the river this am as i was goin to work, salida will be a bit warmer.

also look into double dip down in parkdale - there is an eddie line/hole - kinda - that you can play in.


----------

